# Fairly Grounded Too



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Fairly Grounded Too is located at 170 South Virginia Street In downtown Reno.* It is a fantastic location!* We opened in August and it is busier every day.* When I opened this store I decided to go strictly to pour overs as our brewed coffee.* Thanks to some advice from Matt Miletto we now pre-portion the coffee so when things are jumping we don't get slowed down.* The response to the pour overs has been very positive. Our new machine is a 4 group La Marzocco Linea.* It seems to make even better&#8230;

More...


----------

